# freehand - mischung...



## paraphan (25. April 2002)

hallo,

ich hab mir gerade eine freehand-trial-version runtergeladen, weil ich gehört habe, das damit das tweening viel besser werden würde als im flash (mit dem ich bisher immer gearbeitet habe).

nun komm ich irgendwie mit diesem mischen nicht ganz klar...hab in der hilfe nachgelesen, wie's geht, aber es funkt einfach nicht...keine ahnung was ich falsch mache.

ich hab ein bild angefügt, ich will einfach zwei einfache objekte in stufen ineinandermischen lassen, aber beim druck auf den mischung-button passiert nix.

hilfe¿


----------



## paraphan (25. April 2002)

man bin ich blöd...hab grad den fehler bemerkt, hatte eine grafik als symbol gespeichert 

wollte den thread grad löschen, hab aber nur ne fehlermeldung bekommen...

an die mods: bitte closen/löschen. thanx!


----------

